

Show HN: Make the Harlem Shake - Felidar

http://www.maketheharlemshake.com<p>Weekend hack I with a friend - it builds Harlem Shake videos for you using your laptop webcam, and provides Imgur-like sharable links.<p>Many thanks to Shubham Goel for building it with me, and to Tyler Menezes, Vu Tran, Paul Cretu, and Feross Aboukhadijeh for their help.
======
why-el
Related: A couple of days ago someone made this: <http://hsmaker.com/>

------
timmm
I usually don't like things like this, but I just used it for fun and was
actually pretty cool and funny.

